# Height  of  Mass  Notification  Appliance



## north star (Feb 5, 2015)

*+ & = & +*



Can someone please provide the Code, section and actual installation

height of an audible appliance for Mass Notification purposes, inside

a metal building.

Thanks!

*+ & = & +*


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 5, 2015)

A lot of variables to consider and whether there is an NFPA standard for how many dB above ambient for the occupancy type. Didn't find anything directly in the IFC.

Give a few more hints


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2015)

The wall mounting of visible signals is required to have the lens of the strobe mounted not less than 80 inches and not greater than 96 inches above the finished floor. Guidance also is given where a ceiling is too low to permit the required installation height at the minimum of 80 inches. In this case, the code dictates that the visible appliance must be mounted within 6 inches of the ceiling, and the room size covered by the strobe must also be reduced by twice the difference between the minimum mounting height of 80 inches and the actual lower installation height


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2015)

Up to 30 feet normally

But what do you mean by

""Mass Notification Appliance"

Fire alarm system device??

Voice evacuation system?

Other??

And audio? Visual? Or both ??

Also have to look at the listing of the device


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> Can someone please provide the Code


NFPA 72 Standard

ANSI117.1 Alarm notification Alarms 702.1, 1006.4 says to iNSTALL PER NFPA 72


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2015)

NFPA 72, 2013

24.4.3* In-Building Mass Notification Systems. 

The requirements of 24.4.3 shall apply to mass notification systems installed in buildings or structures for the purpose of notifying and instructing occupants in an emergency.

(Read through chapter since there may be issues in other areas acoustically)


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry NS the editing tool doesn't work too well for me......... the height of notification appliances will also follow Chapter 18.


----------



## north star (Feb 6, 2015)

*+ * + * +*

Thanks for all of the replies.

***cda***, ...it is an audible alarm.

This is all of the information that I have at the moment.

I am doing this second - hand.......Will provide more

info as I receive it.



*+ * + * +*


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2015)

If normal fire alarm system even voice evac

Just need to hit 15  db above ambient. Forgot at what height, maybe seven or do feet?


----------

